
Lost On New Myspace. Can’t Escape Justin. Send Help. - MarlonPro
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/15/lost-on-new-myspace-cant-escape-justin-send-help/
======
Draco6slayer
I have been on the new Myspace for a few weeks now, and I will say that based
on my experiences, and my friends who have also been beta-testing, this
article is by-and-large inaccurate. I feel that the intention is to make some
comedy out of a criticism, but it reads like the author is going in with a
closed mind and has no intention of liking the site- which, I will add, is
actually quite simple to navigate, if it does need a bit of feathering on the
edges. The author, for example, interacts with the Myspace logo button twice
before she learns that it is not her profile page. But she states it as though
it was a sudden discovery after years of searching ("Oooh, PROFILE. I get it.
Justin is not hanging out on my profile, just the Myspace homepage. ") Perhaps
I, too, am a little biased as well, but I must mention that of my friends who
have used the site so far, not a one has had a negative response.

~~~
rthomas6
Both of your comments on this new account are about Myspace. Are you
affiliated with Myspace somehow?

~~~
Draco6slayer
Oh, no, sorry. That's probably because it's been on my mind as of late, I
doubt Myspace would send a representative to compliment them on something as
far from their demographic as HackerNews.

------
lucb1e
This article sounds very biased to me. Most things he describes as weird, such
as going to the homepage by clicking the logo, seem totally normal to me.
Personal preference perhaps, but the tone is subjectively negative.

~~~
tinco
Social sites like Github and Facebook take you to a page that is customized
for you when you click their logo. It takes you to their main functionality so
to speak. I don't think it's even possible to go to the real homepage when
you're logged in to those sites.

Maybe MySpace doesn't do that?

~~~
alex_c
No, it takes you exactly where you'd expect... back to the first page you see
after logging in, so the "home" page. The left side right now is Justin
Timberlake, the right side is your newsfeed with posts from whoever you're
following.

------
luney
When trying it out I thought that I would be impressed but end up not using
it. I left annoyed.

They did do a great job making it clear and easy to delete your account
though. Kudos for that.

------
oms1005
I've been in the Myspace beta for a while, these were my initial impressions
on it. I'm meaning to write a follow up to it.
<http://hasablog.tumblr.com/post/37090712393/the-new-myspace>

~~~
Smudge
Heads up -- your blog is very difficult to read in Chrome for Windows, due to
the custom @font-face. Nothing says "Built on a Mac" like jagged fonts in
Windows...

More info:

"Using Web fonts in your design requires thorough testing on as many different
browsers and platforms as possible, with a close look at various options for
rendering text. If the screen display is of poor quality and lacks subpixel
rendering, then opt for graceful degradation by serving system fonts to older
browsers and OS. Conditional comments are the easiest way to exclude older
browsers and operating systems from style sheets with Web fonts. Of course,
JavaScript is a more elegant way to detect whether a client’s subpixel
rendering is turned on."

[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2011/03/02/the-font-face-
rul...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2011/03/02/the-font-face-rule-
revisited-and-useful-tricks/)

Also useful:

[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2012/04/24/a-closer-look-
at-...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2012/04/24/a-closer-look-at-font-
rendering/)

~~~
oms1005
Thanks for the tips, I'm actually currently redesigning the whole thing so
I'll make sure to keep this in mind. Much obliged.

------
SoapSeller
> Wait, how does Myspace know I would like these?

> Is everyone seeing the same ones? Did Justin pick them out for me? Are my
> friends listening to these guys? I have no context here. I don’t understand
> why they’re recommended. I decide to move on.

Does it still surprise people when they are getting personalized-
recommendations when they use Facebook Connect sites? To use the new myspace--

> THIS APP WILL RECEIVE:

> Your basic info

> Your email address (____@____.com)

> Your profile info: description, birthday, likes and location

> Your music activity

> Your video activity

~~~
andypants
It's like you didn't even read the sentences you quoted.

The author's point was that these recommendations were _not_ personalized.

~~~
flexxaeon
Could have been personalized when she signed in via Facebook

~~~
richforrester
That's the point. They COULD have, but they WEREN'T.

~~~
flexxaeon
They probably were "personalized" but just missed the mark badly, which
wouldn't surprise me. Like the post says, there was "no context".

~~~
richforrester
Well, I doubt they were. Especially since I signed up myself and like anything
Metal/rock but got nothing but Beyonces and Timberlakes suggested for myself
as well.

That's also what I took from the article; it doesn't take into account FB
likes.

------
ersii
I enjoyed reading this, but then again - I recognize it as a humour piece.

------
edwardunknown
This thing is just a Payolla machine, I'm actually a bit insulted.

